# Overswinging



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I just think that I need your help.
Sometimes I am overswinging and I just don't know how to control my swing.
If I will be able to fix this, I am sure I am going to improve 
in my most of my games, but how?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Set a video camera up behind you when you swing, see exactly how far you are overswinging.

The only way to shorten this is to take some wrist cock out at the top of the back swing and consciously try to swing shorter. You have to think about stopping the back swing much earlier than you normally would.

Its something I have found very hard to take out of my game, in fact it is something I battle with all the time.


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

Try to make a mental clock in your head start at 2 o'clock and finish at 10 or 11 o'clock you should practice this without hitting a ball. I would use a mirror get used to the fell then try it on the course!


----------



## HanesOnU (May 29, 2006)

Overswinging is hard to overcome. ONe thing that helped me is swinging a weighted club. It improved my tempo/contact, so I didn't feel like I needed to overswing.

That and the combo of just trying to not take it back as far.


----------

